# Professional carpenter carved flowers on wood



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

carpenter with great skills


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

and another inspiring project !!
Yamato, do you ever sell small projects like this one that has mistakes or 
or some minor flaws in them ?? (I really hope you don't just throw them
in a corner and forget about them - or even in the trash - that would be terrible).
thank you again for sharing your shop with us !!

.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I found myself wanting to clear all the chips off the work area, that would bother me. That is impressive but it wasn't finished, it needed to be lightly sanded IMHO. He may have finished it, I didn't have my sound on. Any way, that is still impressive.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Jim - there is only music on his videos.
and as for the chips, it is MANDATORY for me to keep the chips cleared away
so _WHEN_ I make a goof and a chip flys to the floor, it takes less time to find it LOL.
Yamato's craftsmen do not use sandpaper - they use their chisels as scrapers. 
I have watched most of his videos on FaceBook and YouTube and have yet to see him use sandpaper.
all of his work is just simply eye-popping gorgeous to say the least.

John

.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I hear you about finding the chip that flew off that wasn't supposed too, I have done that several times. Man I hate when that happens though.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You sort of get used to the chips when carving. You're so focused on the task you don't really notice them until you stop.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> You sort of get used to the chips when carving. You're so focused on the task you don't really notice them until you stop.


I do kinda fluff them away when whittlin and such, but the ones I get rid of later are the ones down my shirt. lol I stand up and they mostly fall out on the floor, then some don't. :smile2: 

I have never carved a project as large as the ones you have Steve, I usually just do small things like spirit faces and things, nothing really artistic like you do.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

After all these years, NOW I know where the phrase, "When the chips are down ..." comes from.


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> and another inspiring project !!
> Yamato, do you ever sell small projects like this one that has mistakes or
> or some minor flaws in them ?? (I really hope you don't just throw them
> in a corner and forget about them - or even in the trash - that would be terrible).
> ...



In fact, this is a small detail in a large product


----------

